
Ask HN: Turn dying Christians into a messenger service to the afterlife? - amichail
In particular, consider a service where Christians on their deathbeds memorize messages from friends and relatives to take to their dead loved ones in the afterlife.<p>Is such a service feasible?
======
LinuxBender
Since we are going this direction, how about funding an army of sinners that
will ultimately battle Lucifer?

In the mean time, the folks preparing for this battle will have to engage in
all manor of sinning. Orgies, binge drinking, adultery, buggery, taking the
Lords name in vain, swearing allegiance to Lucifer, etc...

Thoughts? What should we call this army? What sigil shall we present?

------
rhelzerm
Awesome idea. I suppose non-christians could also serve as message couriers as
well to people who went to the other place?

------
DanBC
You can try to sell photos of heaven (although he got mocked for it), so I
guess you could sell this.

[http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-
trending-35944680](http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-trending-35944680)

It reminds me of Chinese Funeral Money, which has expanded to other goods.
[http://www.planetslade.com/hell-money.html](http://www.planetslade.com/hell-
money.html)

I would much rather someone sell a service of "take messages to the afterlife"
than set themselves up as a medium and pretend to speak to the dead, but it's
still a bit icky.

------
ankurdhama
Only if you can "sell it". Business are not about solving big problems, they
are about selling. Create enough hype, make sure it "sounds cool" and make
sure you target right economic group.

------
Cheyana
Maybe a Christian coder could set up a Facebook server on the other side,
though I'm not sure what the protocol would be for communicating with it from
here.

------
nextweek2
Do you really think old people who are dying, would be interested in
memorising messages in their final days?

What would be the price incentive?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Good question. My sister recruits patients for drug studies. Usually terminal
patients. They are often very willing - it can make their short remaining time
meaningful and useful. It can possibly be the most important thing they have
done for years.

So, memorizing messages could be a very great comfort to folks missing a loved
one. A devout dying person could think that an important achievement.

------
JoeAltmaier
Why, when prayer does exactly the same thing? And its free and immediate. And
no chance for mistranslation etc.

------
jfolkins
The 15th century Roman Catholic Church would totally back this Kickstarter.

------
jorgecastillo
You might want to move your calendar a few days!

------
isralcduke
i suppose that "possible" depends on the denomination or sect, as their
beliefs differ as to whether things or ideas can be transmitted across such a
divide. But, if you're asking this because of a loved one you've lost, i am
sorry for your loss.

------
krapp
It would be impossible to offer such a service without many people considering
it to be a fraud.

------
13thLetter
Just imagine the screaming if someone made a post about this about Muslims.

~~~
dang
You're right, of course, but context makes a big difference. Those two
religions have vastly different positions in the English-speaking world. And
the post doesn't appear to be putting down anyone's faith, just asking a weird
question. And then the submitter has a long and singular history on HN, and I
mean singular literally:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=926350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=926350).

So as long as no one gets vicious I think it's ok.

